# Ebay



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Guy it pain me to put this post up but think people like this need to be seen for what they are about First off this guy as never contacted me at all over any issues with the catapult I sent him the first I know about a problem is when I see negative feed back on my ebay site(first time ever) I sent him a message asking why he had done it , he sent me back these two photos it is clear that there is a problem with the letter p and if he had sent me a message I would have replaced the catapult at my cost how ever he did not the other he is saying I sent it out with fork hit . I am sure that you all know me well enough to know I would never do a thing like that I am absolutely disgusted to think some one would go so low as to do a thing like this just for the record also he is from the USA


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It happens....

I can't tell you how many times we've had tracking on a package... it shows the person signed for it, and then the next day we get a paypal complaint saying they never received it... it's just a hustle that a few people do to try and get stuff for free.

Fortunately there's so many good people out there that it more than makes up for the few rotten apples.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I just bought some of your work a while back Very NICE Work! (Shipping price holds me back form buying more) but somthing about that design seems pleged with being fork hit ive been on the fourm for a few years and ive seen like 6 get ruined. anybody know what im talking about?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

TTF is not for every one mate takes some getting use to low forks also its not a catty for people just starting out


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks like more than just 1 fork hit to me.. at least by you posting this it let's people know that if they have a problem with something sent to contact the seller first.. before giving any feedback.. that's what I'd of done..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

StretchandEat said:


> Looks like more than just 1 fork hit to me.. at least by you posting this it let's people know that if they have a problem with something sent to contact the seller first.. before giving any feedback.. that's what I'd of done..


That's just good manners. Always give the other party an opportunity to fix the problem before giving negative feedback. Stuff does happen.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:


> just for the record also he is from the USA


Uh, so what exactly are you implying here? That info has nothing to do with what this person did, unless you are implying something.


----------



## scooterboi3614 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have bought 3 slingshot frames from this company and believe me, the owner is a totally genuine guy. When buying from E-bay I would always contact the seller if there is a problem. So I think the guy was totally out of order leaving negative feedback before contacting the seller regardless of where he is from. Like I said deal with the company direct, as you will have direct contact with them if there is an issue with a purchase. Dont think that you are always going to get a cheaper deal using E-bay.....


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*I see 5 fork hits....yeah the guy is trying to scam you out of another slingshot....And before long no vendor will sell to this guy*

*Just my opinion....~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry for your troubles. When dealing with the public, there are always going to be a few a$$ holes.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

No class or upbringing Pete. It takes all kinds man. Knowing the way you are,he would have gotten a new one and probably something else to boot if he contacted you first!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Now that individual is on here trying to damage Pete's reputation on here. Little does he know we all know better.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I have at least 32 years in retail and very rarely there was some jerk who wanted a free ride but there are mooch types out there who try to get free stuff. Evidently the guy is a clutz and fork hits his slingshots a lot. As Bill stated above, the over riding populace is honest and makes up for the scammers...in dealing with the public you take the good with the bad...law of the jungle.

It is good you posted this...for a couple reasons.

1. For those who sel or want to sell products here, to be forewarned of the possibility of losses from a few scammers.

2. To protect your already good reputation.


----------



## tudor (Apr 27, 2014)

I own quite a few of Pete's work at Milbro and can say whole-heartedly, that I have never had a problem with any of them. Milbro produces quality products which are a testament to good old British craftmanship.

It's just a scam unfortunately and I think the vast majority of people on this forum, ebay and others catty / slingshot sites, with any common sense can see that.

Pete you are decent chap that produces a quality product.So please dont take this pillock seriously .


----------



## scooterboi3614 (Mar 1, 2016)

tudor said:


> I own quite a few of Pete's work at Milbro and can say whole-heartedly, that I have never had a problem with any of them. Milbro produces quality products which are a testament to good old British craftmanship.
> 
> It's just a scam unfortunately and I think the vast majority of people on this forum, ebay and others catty / slingshot sites, with any common sense can see that.
> 
> Pete you are decent chap that produces a quality product.So please dont take this pillock seriously .


Spot on Tudor !!! just like I stated earlier, I have also purchased slingshots from Pete, and never had any issues with the quality or the service which is a credit to his company and workforce and I will be ordering more over the next few months. Sorry Pete but you will always get a few people trying it on hoping to get a couple of freebees, keep up the great work and try not to let this scammer get to you :thumbsup: .


----------



## scooterboi3614 (Mar 1, 2016)

It would be interesting to know whether the frame sent out had the bands already attached, if not surely the picture should have been taken as it was delivered, with no bands !!


----------



## scooterboi3614 (Mar 1, 2016)

scooterboi3614 said:


> It would be interesting to know whether the frame sent out had the bands already attached, if not surely the picture should have been taken as it was delivered, with no bands !!


 Just found this on the description on e-bay PPSG aluminium it states "

*Each catapult is sold with an authenticity certificate and a set of appropriate style bands*​(Bands are not fitted, self-assembly required - Instructions are supplied and are also available on our website)​​So obviously he has fitted the bands himself, and damaged the forks and is now trying to get a free replacement​​​​​First of all let me tell you something about me that you dont know​My mother told me that I was born at night,​But unfortunately for you........ it was'nt last night....​


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I've had three cast Milbro frames--an aluminum PP SEAL Sniper, an aluminum PP Shrike and the bronze Moorhammer (over to the left of this post). All three were flawless and the Moorhammer is IMO a work of metal-casting art. Trying to misrepresent obvious fork hit dents as so-called "manufacturers defects" is asinine.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sad you can tell those were fork hits from a inexperienced shooter, the person probably didn't twist and tweak for the low forks.

Sorry Pete there is people like this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Phoul Mouth said:


> MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:
> 
> 
> > just for the record also he is from the USA
> ...


Hello Pete, Looks like we've identified an elevated level of scoundrel in this particular customer. Sadly, all too common...

I do hope you'll address Phoul Mouth's question though. I have to admit your statement gave me a moment of pause as well.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I took no offense as a Canadian


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Nor I as a US citizen. I believe he mearly is pointing out the country of origin of the complaint. If that was somewhat offensive, take a deep breath & let it go.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi guy first off there was never any intention on my part to point a finger at any one from the USA just stating a fact that was all does not matter really were he comes from other than he is trying it on and has given me and my company a problem now. I feel we must defend our company to the hilt on this , so just for the record and anyone who may have taken an offence to my stating the fact he was from the USA I did not set out to Pi$$ any one off my back was up and like many people things

tend to flow when the red mist comes down. All that said and I hope my apologies is accepted I would like to that every one for the very kind support in this some what unsavoury episode and lets hope that at some point this guy can have just half the decency that it take to man up and admit he was trying it on with the fork hit issue and like as been stated if he had sent me a message I would have dealt with this just has I have over the last 6 year of being a vendor to the very best of my ability


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

I know 2 slings I have my eye on from Millbro can't wait when I actually get to order the 2. 
I have scrap bronze to cast a sling but I would probably be so in aww with the bronze and proud of my work I'd stick it in a display case.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:


> Hi guy first off there was never any intention on my part to point a finger at any one from the USA just stating a fact that was all does not matter really were he comes from other than he is trying it on and has given me and my company a problem now. I feel we must defend our company to the hilt on this , so just for the record and anyone who may have taken an offence to my stating the fact he was from the USA I did not set out to Pi$$ any one off my back was up and like many people things
> 
> tend to flow when the red mist comes down. All that said and I hope my apologies is accepted I would like to that every one for the very kind support in this some what unsavoury episode and lets hope that at some point this guy can have just half the decency that it take to man up and admit he was trying it on with the fork hit issue and like as been stated if he had sent me a message I would have dealt with this just has I have over the last 6 year of being a vendor to the very best of my ability


All good Milbro. You are a man of honor. Very well put by the way...


----------



## scooterboi3614 (Mar 1, 2016)

ImEggscellent85 said:


> I know 2 slings I have my eye on from Millbro can't wait when I actually get to order the 2.
> I have scrap bronze to cast a sling but I would probably be so in aww with the bronze and proud of my work I'd stick it in a display case.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


You will be glad you ordered from milbro I am waiting for my third at the moment, and no doubt it will be excellent quality just like the other 2 let us know how you get on


----------



## WE666Y (Mar 13, 2016)

I've dealt with Peter Hogan at Milbro for many years and found his products top quality and himself a genuine fair and honest man, its simple to see the slingshot shown has been damaged due to fork hits to the frame, to say Pete had apparently sent the frame out this way insults my intelligence, hope this individual realises that a guy like Pete, Myself, and all good members on here can see exactly what he's done as a result of fork hitting the frame, then trying to maybe get a refund or freebie, not the way to go when Pete is one of many genuine venders I know, atb Webby GCUK ????


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I think SSF members put this Peace guy in place, you needn't defend yourself really, plain as say these are fork hits as I posted moments ago on that thread Peace started. I did this to inform newer enthusiasts of the real morphology of pits vs fork hits from nice round smooth ammo and other posters supplied proof the Peace poster was just trying to lie. I say lie in all force of the word. So if newer enthusiasts who may someday want to purchase one of your gem frames, if they read the come backs of members to Mr. Peace, they will realize this was just a fiasco started by a nut case.

Frankly I think the thread should be erased Henry...after all, the fun has been had...the members supplied all the info to refute the unjust claims of the Peace poster child...yet the come backs contained all the facts needed to shade the poster to oblivion.

I do think the remark made by Milpro of the country of origin of the post was highly uncalled for...can go into it but that would be off topic...as said above by JonM, take deep breath and let it pass. :hmm: The country of origin of this forum is also USA where many Milbro products are sold AND APPRECIATED. USA has many origins of many inventions and the point man of NATO that keeps Europe free from Moscow mosquitos, and and and...


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

When's that ppmg dropping? Pete


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Once again a very big thank you to all the members of the SSF just like to point out that it was never my intention to upset any member with my post with ref to this guy coming from the USA if any one did miss my last post on this page there was an apology made at that point,

Oneproudmeximan we hope to have the new PPMG up for sale very soon


----------

